# latest pictures of the new babies



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The little ones are 3 weeks old today and starting to explore their surroundings. It looks like the Itteh Bitteh Escape Comitteh from those photos 
but they're still happy to snuggle up with mum


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

bless they are so cute


----------



## gemcml (Aug 15, 2011)

awww they're gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Gorgeous kittens Lyn, my word they are coming on so well, now the fun starts when they are getting about.....good luck.....Chris


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwwwww so adorable :001_tt1: How on earth do you tell them apart!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't get over their ears!  and I thought my Pyrrha had some growing into her ears to do, nothing compared to your babies.. :lol:

Those 3 weeks have flown already!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jenny1966 said:


> awwwwww so adorable :001_tt1: How on earth do you tell them apart!


With great difficulty!!! I've tried paper collars, fleece soft collars and food colouring  It's getting easier now that they have some colouring though and their little faces are all different :001_wub: It's naming time soon


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Dante said:


> I can't get over their ears!  and I thought my Pyrrha had some growing into her ears to do, nothing compared to your babies.. :lol:
> 
> Those 3 weeks have flown already!


I love their little ears - my favourite bits , followed by their little noses and their tiny paws :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

just simply gorgeous!:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

They are really scrummy Lyn, their ears are amazing. do you mark them in some way so you know who is who? 

Gorgeous babies.

Izzie


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

How gorgeous are they! Ears are sooooo cute x


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwww they are so adorable


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

They are adorable :001_tt1:


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

Gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:, love their ears


----------



## DizzyKitty (Sep 13, 2011)

Awww they are just sooo adorable!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: love the huge ears :lol: they are all purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

ha ha ha, i love the escape commity one 

Gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pics, they are coming along beautifully, bet your proud.xxx_


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEk they are so cute!!! :001_tt1:
Oh what little darlings, I just want to pick em all up and cuddle them!!
I'm glad it all went well  xxx


----------

